# Juten Tach....Freunde schöner Frauen



## tino2003 (30 Nov. 2012)

Bin Tino aus MD, muss meine Aktivitäten mal etwas ausdehnen. Bin bisher nur auf FB und Twitter aktiv, habe Delta Goodrem in mein Herz geschlossen, seit 2001 ungefähr. Hier gibt es ja auch einige, die sie verehren. Denen kann ich nur das DeltaDaily Forum empfehlen 
Ansonsten gibt es in AUS noch andere nennenswerte Girls.
Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE
Tino


----------



## General (1 Dez. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Thaser (2 Dez. 2012)

tach digga


----------



## hoggler (2 Dez. 2012)

servus und hallo


----------



## knuckey (2 Dez. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Dez. 2012)

Ein Delta-Fan :WOW: gibts viel zu wenige von 

Willkommen im Forum :thumbup:


----------



## ADunkel (9 Dez. 2012)

Moin :WOW:


----------



## Sven. (14 Dez. 2012)

auch von mir herzlich willkommen 

Sven


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2013)

Tachchen...und nun hast du auch das Voting gefunden :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

